# Keith Michaels - Not Impressed any more...



## englishrodder (Jun 28, 2006)

Well I was impressed when they took my money with good service, full insurance for all mods..........

However the R34 is now happily living in Luxembourg, so I cancelled the insurance at the end of July.

After being told they needed the cancellation in writing, I had to chase 3 times for proof on NCD and at the same time chase for my refund.
I now have the NCD and proof of cancellation on 11th Aug.....

But today been spun yet another line where the guy I spoke to said they haven't the accounts yet for September so cant refund me???
WTF it is September! (At which point he says Uhh....then goes quiet and puts me on hold for 10mins!), he then goes onto say it will be another 10 days.

To say Im not impressed when they owe me £478 refund is an understatement. (At least I managed to get how much it would be!) that it will take 6!!!! weeks to refund.

I have owned over 60 cars and NEVER had this issue with anyone before.


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

should be in the rant section

you sound very displeased

60cars thats alot over how many years?


----------



## englishrodder (Jun 28, 2006)

agent-x said:


> should be in the rant section
> 
> you sound very displeased
> 
> 60cars thats alot over how many years?


Maybe it should be in the rant section, but it does relate to insurance 

The 60 cars are over a 20 year period, I tend to get bored with them and change quite quickly. Plus normally have 3-4 on the road at any one time.


----------



## typerchris (May 8, 2007)

TBH i have dealt with them for many years and the one minor problem i did have which was they basicly took 2 months payments in 1 month as they had not got paperwork in on time they refunded me on the same day.

I personally think your speaking to the wrong person.


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

Thats interesting you should say that as im insured with Keith Michaels and I am in my second year with them and I have found them quite helpful, maybe as mentioned above you just got the wrong person to talk to.

60 cars?! Im not jelous...!


----------



## Keith Michaels (Apr 3, 2009)

PM'D 

Many Thanks

Jeremy


----------



## englishrodder (Jun 28, 2006)

All sorted now.
Thanks Jeremy

Faith restored in KM


----------

